# 9/11 on NatGeo



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone else been watching the specials on NatGeo since yesterday? They've all been pretty good (relative to the content) and then they thrown on a screwball conspiracy theory documentary.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't watch anything related to 9/11. I still remember it like it was yesterday, and watching those just gives me anxiety.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah, my heart is going a mile per minute. This stuff is heartbreaking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

Should be required watching in the middle schools, people already don't remember. Most of the kids I teach in middle school were less than 5 years old in 2001.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Fox news was doing a rehash of 9/11, sat and watched mesmerized as I was the first time around. Then I started United 93 on on demand, which I hadn't seen yet. Well done. Its good to watch this stuff, to keep the hate up. I don't know how anybody can watch what these animals did to us, then try to argue they deserve constitutional rights, or how pouring water on their face is torture. We need to remember how angry we were.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Well said, Hush. Libtards make my blood boil and I firmly believe that if they don't love this country, they should move to the socialist countries they're trying to turn ours into.
I certainly wish these litigious, soulless scumbags would:
*Atheists Sue to Remove the Ground Zero Cross*

An atheist group is pressing forward with its lawsuit to have the Ground Zero Cross removed from the national 9/11 museum. Their claim? The existence of the Cross has brought on headaches, indigestion, and even mental pain. These claims are ridiculous. So is the lawsuit.
The cross was found in the rubble of the World Trade Center and still stands as a symbol of hope today. The Cross is an important historic artifact of the story of 9/11 and deserves to be protected. Don't let atheists tear it down. Sign our petition to protect the Ground Zero Cross today.
http://aclj.org/american-heritage/ground-zero-cross-must-stand?sf5925746=1


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Its important to watch the planes hit the buildings, to see the people jumping, to hear the survivor stories, and mourn those lost. Many people avoid it, because its uncomfortable. They don't want to confront it deep down because it terrifies them. They reiterate "never forget" without truly understanding why. We need to be reminded that we didn't start this fight, but we're sure as hell going to finish it!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

Hush said:


> Its important to watch the planes hit the buildings, to see the people jumping, to hear the survivor stories, and mourn those lost. Many people avoid it, because its uncomfortable. They don't want to confront it deep down because it terrifies them. They reiterate "never forget" without truly understanding why. We need to be reminded that we didn't start this fight, but we're sure as hell going to finish it!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Technically the fight has been going on long before 9/11, it didn't start that day.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Hush, I agree. I used to watch them, but I can't anymore. The anger we felt, and the true patriotisim I saw I will never forget. I posted on another topic that it was the best of man in the worst of conditions. I have never seen anything like it, and hope I never will. That being said I constatntly run scenarios through my head how I would respond to a future incident. We can never forget, but I am glad we seem to be moving on. I don't know why. Maybe it is because we lost the day to hype for the last few years. It did not seem sincere anymore. Now that the hype has died down I feel like we (collectivley families/ survivors/fire/police/ems/millitary) own it again. For me at least it is refreshing. I still have not been able to talk to my kids about it, they are getting old enough and are strarting to ask questions, so I will have to deal with that soon.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

grizzlybear said:


> Technically the fight has been going on long before 9/11, it didn't start that day.


I don't think anyone here has any confusion about that, but this was the first time the sheep were forced to confront it on such a large scale.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

And as usual the leftists in Amherst are refusing to fly Old Glory on the Anniversary...I belive some college douche professor stated " The flag is a sign of oppression and scary to some people" ( not EXACT quote) I wonder if that professor is a democRAT, take a fuckin guess. Anytime there is a story about hating the flag,America or its Soldiers its a D..fuckin scumbags.

http://radio.foxnews.com/toddstarnes/top-stories/town-refuses-to-fly-american-flag-on-9-11.html


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

Hush said:


> I don't think anyone here has any confusion about that, but this was the first time the sheep were forced to confront it on such a large scale.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Americans still haven't woken up, they don't understand the history and reasons behind why 9/11 happened.

I mean Ron Paul said it to the Republican debates and people booed him.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

grizzlybear said:


> Americans still haven't woken up, they don't understand the history and reasons behind why 9/11 happened.
> 
> I mean Ron Paul said it to the Republican debates and people booed him.


 Please enlighten us, which reasons would those be?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

I watch United 93 every year. It is amazing to see the confusion that occurred prior & during the attacks. Some tough decisions were being made. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

grizzlybear said:


> Americans still haven't woken up, they don't understand the history and reasons behind why 9/11 happened.
> 
> I mean Ron Paul said it to the Republican debates and people booed him.


Ill agree with you there, except the reasons aren't really important. You don't need yo understand the motivation behind someone trying to kill you, you only need to put that threat down. Understanding the reasons behind the attack is good for those in the business of preventing the next one, not necessary for the sheep. Rationalizing the attackers motivations only casts them as "victims", and you know the American public has a soft spot for "victims" no matter how heinous their original offense.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

Hush said:


> Ill agree with you there, except the reasons aren't really important. You don't need yo understand the motivation behind someone trying to kill you, you only need to put that threat down. Understanding the reasons behind the attack is good for those in the business of preventing the next one, not necessary for the sheep. Rationalizing the attackers motivations only casts them as "victims", and you know the American public has a soft spot for "victims" no matter how heinous their original offense.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


The reasons it happened are important though, otherwise you just perpetuate the cycle forever and risk innocent lives like 9/11, 7/7 and so on.

The terrorists weren't the victims, but many people died that caused them to pick up the jihad and plenty that died were innocent, just like the 9/11 victims.

"Those who forget history are doomed to repeat it" is correct. For example, Iran is a crazy Islamist state now because of what the US and UK did with Operation Ajax many years ago. We ended up creating a coup against a democratically elected leader in Mossadegh because he had nationalized the oil industry.

The Shah got power as a result, and the people went hard into Islamic fundamentalism as a result.

This lesson is important to understand today in our dealings with Iran for example.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The terrorists weren't the victims, but many people died that caused them to pick up the jihad and plenty that died were innocent, just like the 9/11 victims


This pretty much sums up why i believe in bear hunting.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> Well said, Hush. Libtards make my blood boil and I firmly believe that if they don't love this country, they should move to the socialist countries they're trying to turn ours into.
> I certainly wish these litigious, soulless scumbags would:
> *Atheists Sue to Remove the Ground Zero Cross*
> 
> ...


What truly amazes me about atheists is that they can be made physically and mentally ill by something that they say doesn't exist.


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

The documentaries are very well done. You do become glued to watching them. I just hope the next generations will have the same feelings that we have. The utter raw emotions.

I saw one video on youtube that I always view as how people felt. I posted it below. If u go to around 8:15 theres an ordinary woman just walking her dead. I think he reaction pretty much sums up how people felt. The helplessness of everything that day. Unable to stop anything. I try to avoid watching any footage of jumpers....just makes me too angry.

Kinda a side story of some people from that day: Josephine Harris was one of the last survivors pulled from the rubble. For those that dont know her story she was a women that firefighers were helping down. She slowed them down, in essence saving their lives. The second tower fell on her and the firefighters with her. They were left trapped in what was left of a stairwell 6 stories high. She died Jan. 12, 2011. Her casket was carried by the firefighters who were trapped with her & Rudy Gullani also attended the funeral. Some many stories of heroism. So many good people lost.

JUST A WARNING. THERE IS BRIEF FOOTAGE OF JUMPERS. SKIP TO 8:15 TO VIEW WHAT THE WOMAN IN QUESTION.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

HistoryHound said:


> What truly amazes me about atheists is that they can be made physically and mentally ill by something that they say doesn't exist.


1. Most atheists don't care

2. They believe god doesn't exist, the cross does exist as a symbol of Christianity.

No wonder you blocked me, you're wrong about everything!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Asshole unless you were there or involved in the clean up shut your friggin pie hole.
Myself and many others on MC were there and lived through it and many died from
health issues from it. You are not the expert you think you are on every subject.
Take my advice and get the hell off MC.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

kwflatbed said:


> Asshole unless you were there or involved in the clean up shut your friggin pie hole.
> Myself and many others on MC were there and lived through it and many died from
> health issues from it. You are not the expert you think you are on every subject.
> Take my advice and get the hell off MC.


My statement was about the cross, I didn't have to be there for that.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

grizzlybear said:


> My statement was about the cross, I didn't have to be there for that.


 Don't you have some breaking news story you have to type up?


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

Johnny Law said:


> Don't you have some breaking news story you have to type up?


Thanks for the reminder, I do!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

grizzlybear said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I do!


 You're welcome, and thanks for the confirmation for the rest of the board!


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

Johnny Law said:


> You're welcome, and thanks for the confirmation for the rest of the board!


Everything on the internet is true dontcha know!

Should I call you Johnny Law for the article?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

grizzlybear said:


> Should I call you Johnny Law for the article?


My real name is John Cocktoasten, please quote me in your rag


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Can i borrow your towel, my car just hit a water buffalo.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

why don't you meet in person?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

BxDetSgt said:


> why don't you meet in person?


 I can't make it, my garrotte is out for cleaning.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

wasn't worried about you at all johnny...don't think you would need it...level one on the force continuem should send him running...gets his ass kicked by verbal judo


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Today We remember those Americans whose lives were stolen on this day 12 years ago. Let us also remember all of the fallen Warriors, Marines, Sailors, Soldiers, Airmen who have paid the ultimate sacrifice in order to bring those responsible to justice. Today... We Remember! God Bless America.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Today Sucks!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

grizzlybear said:


> 1. Most atheists don't care


Did your atheist friends tell you this?
It's more plausible than your failed attempt to lead us to believe that you have friends in the military.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.history.com/interactives/witness-to-911


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Did trivia solo tonight, made it to 3rd place. Team name: For God and Country, Geronimo E KIA.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

